# Dry Cere



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I've noticed over the past week now that Mercedes cere is dry. He doesn't have any noticeable illness symptoms. He eats and drinks normally and doesn't have breathing nor poop problems. His cere is dry and isn't crusty but it has a light crust on it. Like a thin crust that you would find on a old shampoo bottle. His cere holes are clear and there is no blockage. He doesn't seem like he can't breathe very well either. He breathes fine and doesn't really get tired easily either. His sneezes also seem dry as it isn't a loud sound its more of a lower sound.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If it's really just dry, there's nothing to worry about. That's pretty normal. If it is a "crust" though - could you post a picture? - then it could be a bigger concern.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree. Let us see a clear pic of Mercedes’ cere and beak area in good lighting. Then we can confirm if what you’re seeing is normal or not.


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I found the word for what it looks like. It looks flaky not crusty like the type of stuff with female budgies. I've noticed it with Trickee but this seems more flaky than him. I couldn't get a picture of him because he doesn't like stuff in his face and just runs away. I did find something online that looked like it though.







This is it but it looks a little bit more flaky.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If it's like that photo, then it's totally fine


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

The pic is of a normal cere. If Mercedes has a cere like the bird in the pic, it is normal. Sometimes you’ll see natural shedding of the dead cells.


----------

